# Wife's first day in the gulf!



## ckcdavis (Jun 21, 2012)

Took the wife out for her first time fishing in the gulf. She reeled in the first fish of the day and didn't stop there. We fished for about 5 hours and caught tons of grouper and snapper:thumbsup:. The water Saturday out of Destin was the smoothest I have seen it this year so she might have gotten spoiled.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Sounds like a awsome day!
Now may be a good time to ask her for your dream boat, you know, so you can take her fishing all the time.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

looks like some good eats on the table and smiles on the boat!! good job!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great report on a good time!


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Good for you now you got a fishing buddy for life!! Glad she had a ball!:thumbsup:


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice fishing there.


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

*Sounds like a great start*

That's your lifetime girl friend there. Better ease her into this offshore fishing thing. Once she has 2-3 nice days on the gulf, she will be less likely to toss in the towel after a couple of bad ones. 

Getting sea sick or beat up on the first two trips, always makes a person gun shy.

Good luck, stay safe, and calm seas


----------



## cbarnes91 (Sep 7, 2010)

Awesome job


----------

